# Share price anglo irish bank



## lovelylovely (16 Jun 2009)

*ANGLO IRISH BANK IS NOT QUOTED ON THE ISEQ ANYMORE !*: This information was given to me on a recent financial discussion with my bank.My question is Why and When did this occur? My bank said that it had been *nationalised* and the shareholders are waiting to discover how much if any money they will get from the government! Is my bank correct ? I am not aware of any announcement to this affect although I have heard that the Government has committed themselves to a loan of 3 billion EURO to Anglo and expect that they will have to loan them 4 billion Euro more soon.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jun 2009)

Your shares in Anglo are worthless. 

The government has appointed someone to value them, but it's unlikely that they will put any value on them. 

Brendan


----------



## lovelylovely (16 Jun 2009)

Brendan said:


> Your shares in Anglo are worthless.
> 
> The government has appointed someone to value them, but it's unlikely that they will put any value on them.
> 
> Brendan


Brendan
I'm not a shareholder in Anglo Irish just an interested spectator but my questions are still valid ...your valuation may be correct but surely nationalisation of a bank is more than removing its quotation from the ISEQ ...normally the procedure is that the Stock Exchange suspends the quote and the price at suspension is quoted on the market for information purposes ...have we become a banana republic doing things by a nod and wink?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jun 2009)

I don't think that we have had that much experience of nationalising publicly quoted companies to discuss the "normal procedure".

The bank had lost all its value, when it was nationalised.

The share quotation has not been suspended. I presume it has been delisted. 

This has nothing to do with bananas as far as I can see.

Brendan


----------



## lovelylovely (16 Jun 2009)

Brendan said:


> I don't think that we have had that much experience of nationalising publicly quoted companies to discuss the "normal procedure".
> 
> The bank had lost all its value, when it was nationalised.
> 
> ...


I take it from your reply that it has been *announced* by the government that the Anglo Irish bank *has been nationalised...*as regards normal procedure I meant the procedure on the stock exchanges as regards a quotation. As far as I'm aware if a company has its shares delisted or suspended that fact appears against its last known share price for a reasonable period of time to inform all interested professional or otherwise in the interest of good practice.


----------



## jack2009 (16 Jun 2009)

I dont think that it makes sense that the last known price should be the value of the shares!

Say there shares were worth a lot more than they were when they were suspended and some claims were made against the company and trade was suspended for some reason pending an investigation.  Then later on down the line the investigation had an adverse affect on the value of the company well then in my mind that means that the share price will also be negatively affected.

Or to put it another way of trade was not suspended then the shares would have continued to drop and now be worth next to zero at this stage!


----------



## dubrov (16 Jun 2009)

The last price quoted on the stock exchange is just the last price they traded on the exchange. It has no bearing on the price that you will receive for them.

Anglo has indeed been nationalised.

An independent assessor is appointed to try to make a fair valuation on the value of the company. Seeing as the consensus is that the liabilities of Anglo are much greater than their liabilities, it is very unlikely the valuation will be greater than zero.

I’d hold onto the shares just in case but I wouldn’t really hold much hope of recouping anything


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jun 2009)

Brendan said:


> The government has appointed someone to value them, but it's unlikely that they will put any value on them.




I presume any value would be a large negative number ?


----------



## lovelylovely (16 Jun 2009)

dubrov said:


> The last price quoted on the stock exchange is just the last price they traded on the exchange. It has no bearing on the price that you will receive for them.
> 
> Anglo has indeed been nationalised.
> 
> ...


Dubrov,
Thks. for your clear and precise answer to my question!
Its nice to see that there is a professional reading these questions.Rgds. and Thks


----------



## jack2009 (16 Jun 2009)

dubrov said:


> The last price quoted on the stock exchange is just the last price they traded on the exchange. It has no bearing on the price that you will receive for them.
> 
> Seeing as the consensus is that the liabilities of Anglo are much greater than their liabilities, it is very unlikely the valuation will be greater than zero.


 
Anglo's liabilities are greater than whos liabilities?


----------



## runner (16 Jun 2009)

I think the valuation is complex.
Could be the square root of -1


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> Anglo's liabilities are greater than whos liabilities?



I presume that should be liabilities are greater than their assets.


----------



## dubrov (16 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> Anglo's liabilities are greater than whos liabilities?


 
Sorry, I meant Anglo's liabilities are greater than their assets.


----------



## jack2009 (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks, thought as much just raining on your day ;-)


----------

